# 9 point



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I ended my buck hunting in Ohio today. He came into the field I was hunting a little after 7 am. he was going to pass in front of me about 80 yards out so I hit the true talker and it worked. He must not have liked my grunting because he came straight to it. Well long story short he didn't offer a shot that I would have been comfortable with at 10 yards (he was that close for almost 5 real minutes, seemed like 2 hours) but he ended up offering a slightly quartering away shot at 15 yards. Muzzy passed through both lungs, deer ran forty yards, and then it was over. Quick and clean. This deer had some stinky tarsals already. Right after I shot a smaller 8 came within 10 yards of my stand and he didn't look like he was swollen or making many scrapes. But the smaller eight did come in to some doc's extreme heat and buck urine. First time I have used that stuff, and it made a believer of me.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice, Congrats !


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

great deer congrats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful rack and a darn nice picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice, wide rack. That'll look great on the wall!

Congrats!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice buck! I'll be hunting every day next week and just hope to see one that nice.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Get buck and great in field photo!!!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Smile, you just killed a heck of a nice buck!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. Onion-The camera guy caught me off guard, I kinda had one eye shot on top of not looking happy. Believe me though I was plenty happy. Makes me happy I passed on 2 already this year a little bit smaller.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

nice buck. Maybe now you wont be so quick to judge me on my facial expressions


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...thats a beauty!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

traphunter said:


> nice buck. Maybe now you wont be so quick to judge me on my facial expressions


Take it easy I was just playin.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We did a roungh score using the ohio big buck clubs online scoring sheet. And it ended up at 129 7/8 after deductions. So I am hoping we didn't do to bad of a job and it doesn't shrink too much, then maybe I can get my First in the P and Y books.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats on the buck!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Great deer man, as my grandson would say that is one bad mammer-jammer!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice deer, and picture. Congrats.
Bob


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on a good buck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats what im talkin about..great deer.


----------

